# Turtle Beach x1 problem



## barbedbash (Jul 25, 2009)

I have had my x1 fine and working for about a month. Suddenly, other people over xbox live could not hear me. I could hear them along with the game volume but i could not emit sound into my mic. I had all the setttings correct, checked if it was just the controller, but whenever i talk into the headset the indicator that I am talking never shows and nobody can hear me. If possible I would like to know the problem or problems that my turtle beach x1 headset could have and how to diagnose(fix) the problems as well.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Can you test using the original headset that came with the 360?


----------



## icebelowzero (Jun 22, 2009)

First thing to check is the adapter that goes to the controller. Do you see the tip of the pin? I had a similar problem and I had to replace the part that connects to the controller which you can buy off their website for $12.00 in total...the shipping costing more then the product lol. 
The way to diagnose it is simple, check the pin. Compare the pin to another headset pin that connects to the controller. If the one for the X1 is shorter, its broke and needs replacement. Try using it on a different controller. Same results? Then try this. Go into an area in a game or anywhere where you can see activity every time you speak. Such as a mic icon blinking. Unplug the adapter from the controller and plug it in, if you see for a split second the icon coming up suggesting sound then goes right off. Then there may be a short in that adapter, or your pin is busted.


----------



## sittingduck123 (Feb 17, 2010)

I have the same problem and bought a new headset and plugged it into the controller and you can hear great but the mike doesn't seem to work it just flickers on and off.Any ideas?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome to TSF. 

Did you try what Steve posted?


----------



## sittingduck123 (Feb 17, 2010)

yes I did


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Have you tried a different controller?


----------



## sittingduck123 (Feb 17, 2010)

yes I tried the other controller I have and the same thing happens so I've bought a new headset the same kind and plugged it in to both controllers and that doesn't work either so is there something on the console that could have gone wrong that I should be checking?Thanks for your help I appreciate it.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Have a look through all the settings (both in-game and the system ones)


----------



## sittingduck123 (Feb 17, 2010)

I just went up and checked the settings and everything is as it should be.I put the headset on and spoke into it and had the mic icon come up for a few seconds then disappear again.It really doesn't seem to make any sense,it's soooo frustrating.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

It may be a short like Steve said or it could be a damaged mic.

Is it possible to try the headsets on another console to rule that out/show thats the problem


----------



## sithwarrior86 (Feb 22, 2010)

Here are the troubleshooting steps you need to take:

1) Connect the headset to your PC. This eliminates the controller cable from the equation. Use windows recorder. Does the mic work? If it works on the PC (but not the xbox) you just need to replace the controller cable.

2) If the mic does not work on the PC, you need to contact the company for repair/replacement. [email protected]


----------

